# Hms Southampton Collision With Mv Tor Bay



## WARSHIP DISPOSAL

does anyone have any photos of the collision of hms southampton and mv tor bay and any memories

thanks

wd


----------



## Kevin Jones

Just seen your thread I was Electrical Ofiicer on the Tor Bay when we had a collision with HMS Southampton 03/09/1988


----------



## donald h

None of the Southampton Vs Tor Bay, but the link below takes you to a pic in my gallery of the Tor Bay under escort by HMS Active in the Straits of Hormuz in 1987.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/263066/title/tor-bay/cat/513

Be nice to see any pix of the incident, Kevin, if you have any.


----------

